# Bloated Angelfish :( ... Cured! :)



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

She's clogged up?
Try brine shrimp for fiber and not sure if epson salt will help. It's used as a laxative for humans.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, suppose I should add a few things.

In the QT tank, I have been doing salts 1tsp per gallon every other water change.
I have added Methelyne Blue a few times after a water change.

Her diet prior was bloodworms most days, with flakes on off days. This had them spawning once every two weeks for 3 months.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.angelfishkisses.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1874

This forum may help you with your angel's difficulties.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

What type of bloodworms? I've heard the freeze dried bloodworms can sometimes expand once ingested causing similar issues.

You could also try feeding some cooked and skinned peas. That is supposed to be sort of a natural laxative that might help move things along if there is a blockage or constipation.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Frozen, so that most likely eliminates that as a possible issue, but thanks for thinking of it!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Is the mouth stuck in an open position? If so when you look in, do you only see white flesh rather like the opening is swollen shut? To me this says internal parasite and I go for that when treating. Difficult once they have stopped eating, so I consider prospects to be quite low. At times, it becomes a question of which way to go. Fight it and lose while just prolonging the death or decide it is time to stop now. Not a good choice but sometimes we get down to that.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

So its been one month since I posted this question. *I am happy to announce Lady Angel will be rejoining her tank this week!* She has been in quarantine for about 6 weeks, where I tried different treatments. 10 days ago I found this post for treatment of hexamita with feeding epsom salts: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-339362.html

I decided what the heck, what do I have to lose? She would not, however, eat the soaked food, so a week ago I started directly injecting the solution with a pipette. As of today she is nearly normal size again and is eating. I'm going to continue treatment for a few more days to ensure the parasites are completely eradicated.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

vanish said:


> so a week ago I started directly injecting the solution with a pipette.


Injecting where? 

Good to hear about the angel.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Straight down her throat


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I have to say BRAVO! I don't know if I'd be brave enough to squirt something down any of my fishy throat. They are all nano, might be a tad hard.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Looking like things are getting back to normal


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

EXCELLENT! I have such a low success rate once they are bloated to that point that I likely give up too quickly. You have done very well!


----------

